# Fritz! Router wird mit IE nicht mehr angezeigt



## Experience1986 (2. September 2005)

hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Fritz! Rozter. Und zwar zeigt dieser mir die Konfigurationsoberfläche mit dem internet Explorer nur mit Fragezeichen an. Der Firefox hingegen zeigt es mir richtig an. Was ist mit dem Internet Explorer passiert? An der Zeichenkodierung liegt es nicht.


----------

